# Whats the lumps on my goats??



## goatlady81 (Jun 13, 2010)

I was wondering what the small lump is on either side of my goats? Its on the lower area below the hips on each side...Its on all three of them. Maybe some kind of glad or something?


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 13, 2010)

Could be CL. I would have that checked out by a vet ASAP. If they have CL, you will need to get rid of them. If CL gets in your soil and your barn, then any goats you buy in the future will probably catch it.

The other potential thing it could be is an abscess from shots. When did you get your goats and did the seller vaccinate them before you getting them? I would find out from the seller if he vaccinated the goats and where on the goat did he vaccinate.

Either way, you need to find out quickly. If shots weren't given in those areas to the goats, you are probably looking at CL.


----------



## goatlady81 (Jun 13, 2010)

if its this disease why would they have small lumps on them?


----------



## goatlady81 (Jun 13, 2010)

From what I read its not CL. These are more like lymp nodes on the goats. they feel more like fatty tumors. They all have it in the same place on thier body. Im going to look up goat anatomy and see what i can find.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 13, 2010)

CL causes 'abscesses' which first manifest as 'lumps' that eventually burst and spread the infective puss.

http://goat-link.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=101&Itemid=96

http://www.goatworld.com/articles/cl/cl.shtml

Can you post a picture?

I agree, it could just be shot lumps, I'd ask the breeder 2 questions....where did you vaccinate the goats (location on body) and is your herd CL free.


----------



## ()relics (Jun 13, 2010)

OK first of all, caseous lymphadenitis (CL), is a contagious but common disease in goats.  It can cause certain lymph nodes to swell and eventually rupture, thus spreading the disease to other previuosly uninfected goats.  There is no treatment if the animal already shows signs of the disease.  But it only causes swelling in certain places on the goat, and may not affect every animal.
      More likely the abcesses are caused by improper vacination/injection locations or methods.  A more clear description of the location of the swellings might be helpful.  Either way a vet would be a waste of your money as neither can be treated.  Best to seperate the animals with the swellings and "see what happens"  Possibly if they are just the everyday type of abcess they will eventually swell and burst.  If the goats are seperated they will not infect your other animals, as the pus inside ANY abcess is infectious to goats as well as people.
      I am going to go off the map...Most people on this board will suggest you go to a fact filled goat website, fiasco farms, filled with information as well as some misinformation....I would suggest trying this link:
http://www2.luresext.edu/index.htm

Information presented here is researched and correct....You may want to look at the section on CL, located in one of the goat health sections.  It may clear up lots of your questions.


she beat me again...i have got to learn to type faster


----------



## goatlady81 (Jun 13, 2010)

You cant even see the lumps. You can only feel them. I only have three goats so no need for me to worry about infecting others. I do however have dogs. Should I be worried about them transfering something to them?
Kathie


----------



## goatlady81 (Jun 13, 2010)

is there a test for this Disease?


----------



## freemotion (Jun 13, 2010)

Are these bumps in the exact same spot on all three goats, and does each goat have the same bump on both sides?  If so, it is an anatomical feature, most likely.

I found similar-sounding bumps while running my hands along one side of one of my goats.  Brief panic, then I checked the other side.  Then I checked the other goats.  They all had the same bumps on both sides, all six goats!  No disease process could do that!  The end of the last rib would, though.....


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 13, 2010)

If you are concerned then I would either have a very knowledgeable goat person or a vet check them out. While  we can try to diagnose something, we are not looking at the lumps or feeling the lumps. I would consult someone in your area that can physically look at the goats and feel the goats who have a good knowledge of goats.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jun 14, 2010)

I think I know the spot you're talking about....just ahead of the hock (rear knee), along the goat's flank/belly..

If so, that's a lymphatic site.  I "feel up" my goats from time to time, just to make sure nobody's got some kind of weird knot popping up or whatever..  The lymph nodes you're talking about are spots I specifically make sure to feel around on.  As kids, those nodes are actually quite prominent...they kinda feel like a 'loop' in there.  If you guys have kids available to aggravate, go grab one and feel its flank just ahead of the hock....you'll feel them.

If you can only feel them, but not see them, and they're the same size on both sides of every goat, you're probably just feeling the lymph node itself.


----------



## dhansen (Jun 21, 2010)

If the goats have been vaccinated with "Covexin" rather than plain CDT, they will get a lump from the shot.  From the location of the lumps on your goats, it sounds like just that.  The lumps go away on their own, but it takes several months.  The easiest thing to do is not vaccinate with Covexin.


----------

